# NEW YORK | 152 East 57th St. | 64m | 210ft | 19 fl | Pro



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*Permits filed to convert UES garage into residential building (June 2014)*
http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/07/15/permits-filed-to-convert-ues-garage-into-residential-building/












> Permits have been filed to turn a six-story parking garage at *152 East 87th Street into a 19-story residential building with 95 apartment units.*
> 
> *DOB Application:*
> http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?requestid=4&passjobnumber=121844601&passdocnumber=01
> ...




*City approves residential conversion for UES parking garage (Jan 2015)*
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/uptown/city-approves-residential-conversion-ues-parking-garage-article-1.2098315#



> The owner of an Upper East Side parking garage has gained final city approval to turn the building into a luxury rental residence.
> 
> The Board of Standards and Appeals voted unanimously Friday to authorize Allan Garage’s plan to convert the 152 E. 87th St. site into a glassy 19-story apartment complex with up to 60 units.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

To Mod.

Please correct address to 87th street in the header. My apologies.


----------

